# Stock Cd Player / Radio



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

No. The CD sits in there, sometimes forgotten until I try to insert another one.


----------



## Warbird87 (Dec 27, 2011)

weird, guess there is something wrong with mine. its really quite annoying.


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

Happens with me occasionally. I tries to figure out what conditions cause it (starting car with Ipod attached, etc.) but there seems to be no rhyme or reaason to it.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

No problems like that here. Maybe you have a flaky eject button?

My cd stays in the player all the time. My iPod stays connected all the time too. Today while using the iPod, the music developed a lot of static all of a sudden, nothing else had any static. Unplugging and plugging it back in fixed it.


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the same problem. It is related to heat for me. If I start the car when the interior is hot then the cd will eject and occasionally there will be a delay of 5 seconds before the radio will turn on.

I haven't had a chance to take it in yet but I will before the weather warms up.


----------



## DWizzard (Dec 3, 2011)

Have not seen that problem. 


2012 Cruze Eco


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Warbird87 said:


> I have a 2012 cruze LT and I got it 2 days before xmas... I have had zero issues with the car except 1 little thing that is getting annoying and I cannot find any info on it....
> 
> Almost every other time I get in and turn the car on, the CD Player will spit the disc out and them take it back in. This happens with store bought CD's and burned CD's...
> 
> I am just wondering is anyone else has this happen to them?




Warbird87,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealership if you have not already. They can look into this issue for you and let you know why this happens and fix anything that may possibly be wrong with it. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of you visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NeonRyder said:


> I have the same problem. It is related to heat for me. If I start the car when the interior is hot then the cd will eject and occasionally there will be a delay of 5 seconds before the radio will turn on.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to take it in yet but I will before the weather warms up.



NeonRyder,
I would like you to keep me posted on your appointment with your dealership. If you have any additional questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had that issue with an olds Alero. Mine was AC related the CD became frozen after running the AC for @ 30 min. Does this happen everytime you put a CD in or just after running the heater or the AC. It may be a temperature problem. On my Alero, After I installed my satellite receiver behind the stereo, the wire behind the stereo for the modulator caused the stereo to be too close to the air duct. The tolerances between the stereo and the heat/cool vents may be that close in the Cruze also that it is causing issues with the CD player with the temperature variation if it happens when the heat or AC is put on. When the CD pops out, see if it is hot or cold. That could give you indication if it is temperature related.


----------



## shigemuraken808 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the same problem with my 2013 Eco, It doesn't matter what CD or the situation is it just happens most of the time. Occasionally it doesn't and yes it is quite frigging annoying. Well I need to take it in but I think it's somewhere between the ignition switch cutting the power to the radio or the radio itself. It looks like the power turns the radio on in the accessory position first for a moment then cuts the power off then on again causing the stereo to reset while going into the ignition position. Try only going into the accessory position turning it off for a few seconds then on again and see if it spits out. That might help your mechanic break down the problem easier.


----------

